# Wooden slingshot crossbow



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Hey guys you remember joerg's wooden slingshot crossbow. I'm wondering if any of you have built 1, I've seen him shoot at cans and ballistic gelatin and also a small target like eggs. He used a scope for that really precise shot, but without a scope how accurate is it? Just curious cause it's pretty cool and looks darn accurate. How does it stack up against an average store bought spring air rifle. Thanks


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow, such a simple trigger, but very effective. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

How accurate is it? Very nice stock


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That looks nice with simple trigger. What do you use for forks, it looks something new to me.


----------



## BullsEyeBen (Apr 21, 2011)

I posted a few other pics of some of my new hand shooters that work on the same concept- interchangable knobs that with a few turns can be removed and replaced with hand crafted L shaped stainless steel bit that takes tubes. So its band versatile. Photos in gen and welcome forums- cheers


----------



## slingshot awesome (Dec 7, 2010)

cool but how is efective is to a say a high powered air rifle


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Slingshot crossbows are fairly accurate. Of course an air rifle is more accurate because of the rifled barrel and the higher projectile speed, but for distances up to 20 meters, you can easily hit a 5 inch diameter target every time.


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Thank you Joerg, for your amazing design. Hitting a 5'' target at 20yards (60 feet) away every-time is quite awesome.


----------

